# izi RTA by Boost Lab



## kimbo (9/2/16)

OH Fasttech hear my plea

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WARMACHINE (9/2/16)

Very interesting tank and a bit ugly............warrrrm vape lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/2/16)

I want one!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phanatik (9/2/16)

Here's some pics i found on Aussie Vapes:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (9/2/16)

Never mind the tank! That Mod is gorgeous! I want one! 

Oh......I see it's a single battery device

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## moonunit (9/2/16)

Looks very interesting and flavour should be good. Similar concept to the Haze and Avocado RDTA/geni style tanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie (9/2/16)

Mod looks cool!

Tank is fugly but interesting nonetheless


----------



## kimbo (22/2/16)

zadiac said:


> Never mind the tank! That Mod is gorgeous! I want one!
> 
> Oh......I see it's a single battery device


https://www.fasttech.com/products/1...ntic-pioneer4you-ipv-5-200w-tc-vw-apv-box-mod


----------



## zadiac (22/2/16)

kimbo said:


> https://www.fasttech.com/products/1...ntic-pioneer4you-ipv-5-200w-tc-vw-apv-box-mod



No thanks @kimbo , that is just too ugly.


----------



## kimbo (22/2/16)

Sorry @zadiac thought it is the same thing but i see now


----------

